# Slipped disc in back



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I know it has been a while, I don't post as much but do read almost daily!

Corky was diagnosed with a slipped disc in his back last Thursday. They don't know how it happened but it did. He is on complete confinement for 4 weeks. He can't walk, run, jump, play...anything! It is so hard! We have to carry him to go potty, to his water, feed him on the couch, etc. One of us has to be with him at all times if he is not in his kennel. When we can't hold him, he is in the playpen because he gets so worked up in his kennel. (He is crate trained but associates it with bedtime or we are leaving so just to put him in there causes so much stress on him he starts clawing and moving around. He just chills in the playpen.)

The vet says the 4 week confinement is to allow the body to form scar tissue without him causing more trauma. If he makes it through the 4 weeks fine then we have to ease him back into movement and we have to do physical therapy with him...swimming in the tub, etc. 

If he shows neurological signs such as weakness in the legs, etc then we have to get him into surgery within 12 hours or he can be paralyzed. At that point the disc will have moved into the spine. (The surgery is $3000 and very traumatic.)

He is doing really well though. We carry him around like a baby and he is just eating it up. He is being incredibly good. The hard part is making Lizzy understand her brother can't play!

Thank goodness we have pet insurance on my little man!

Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Corky is an adorable chi. 

No, none of my chihuahuas experienced this. However, I have heard of slip discs in some dogs. I'm sorry that Corky is having this problem.

Bella and I send hugs to Corky.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Poor baby. Caring for him sounds very difficult.


----------



## mariefnp (Mar 23, 2011)

One of our chis is having this surgery tomorrow - C4C5. He has only partial use of his legs, difficulty get up from laying down. The others miss him terribly (we have 5 chis) He's still at vets...we'll get a cAll tomorrow after surgery.


----------

